# Keeping a playground tidy



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Lots of us have kids.
Some of us have put up playgrounds for our kids.
I don't want any kids getting clotheslined by a dallisgrass seedhead.

What has been most successful for keeping weeds out of the playground area?

The playground area that I will be working with has rubber mulch.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> Lots of us have kids.
> Some of us have put up playgrounds for our kids.
> I don't want any kids getting clotheslined by a dallisgrass seedhead.
> 
> ...


@silvercymbal had a cool video about an all natural weed killer he used around his kids playground. Not sure if it would discolor the rubber mulch. Seems like it shouldn't.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Hahahaha "clotheslined by a dallisgrass seedhead". That made me laugh! I put a double layer of weed barrier under mine when I installed almost three years ago and it has worked great. I've pulled maybe a handful of weeds up since the install. I laid the second layer perpendicular to the first.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas, Gents.
@TN Hawkeye, I have always assumed that those vinegar-based sprays carried some undesirable consequences. However, I've done a little bit of TLF search-fu this morning, and I can't find anything concerning. The main problem is that vinegar-based mixes may not kill roots. I can live with that.

@@Ge0rdi3brit, did you use something like this?


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Something similar yes. I got it at HD or Lowe's and they had a selection of them in different thicknesses. I got a thicker one.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Ge0rdi3brit said:


> Something similar yes. I got it at HD or Lowe's and they had a selection of them in different thicknesses. I got a thicker one.


Thanks for the details here :thumbup:


----------

